# [gelöst] xorg/hal/evdev

## Christian99

Hallo, seit meinen heutigen kernel-update braucht hal sehr lange zum starten (ca 30 sekunden).

das ist aber nicht das eigentlich problem: mein xserver ist ohne hal, dafür mit udev gebaut, weswegen ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass kein hal mehr verwendet wird.

das xdm init-skript hängt auch nicht mehr von hal ab. das hat mich aber zu dem problem geführt, dass der kdm-loginscreen nicht mehr auf tastaur und maus reagiert, bis hal nicht geladen ist. als inputdevice verwende ich evdev.

geht das jetzt irgendwie, dass das wirklich ganz ohne hal funktioniert?

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Thu Jul 29, 2010 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, X konnte man schon immer ohne HAL verwenden... :Wink: 

Hattest du evtl. auch ein xorg-server Update (mit ABI Wechsel) vorgenommen?

wenn ja, dann müssten auch die x11-drivers neu gebaut werden.

zb via 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

Aber schreib doch sonst bitte mal dazu um welche Versionen es geht,

also zumindest vom xorg-server und udev und am besten auch die verwendeten Use-Flags

----------

## Christian99

du hattest recht, ich hab vergessen die treiber neu zu bauen. dummerweise war das nicht die lösung des problems.

auch ist die vermutung, das hal der übeltäter ist falsch gewesen.

beim vorletzten boot stand da "pulseaudio waiting for hald", und tastatur/maus gingen nicht unter X, deswegen hab ich den falschen schluss gezogen, das es an evdev/hal lag. jetzt hab ich aber pulseaudio umgestellt, so dass hald nicht mehr gestartet wird. Das Problem ist aber immer noch: nach dem starten von X dauert es ca 10-20 Sekunden bis Tastatur/maus gehen. Ich hatte auch einmal einen boot, da ist am anfang udev hängen geblieben für ca 1/2 Minute (devfs:waiting for udev). da hats nach dem starten von X keine verzögerung gegeben.

Jetzt noch zu den Versionen/useflags:

sys-fs/udev                         

     Installed versions:  160(08:23:14 13.07.2010)(extras -selinux -test)

x11-base/xorg-server

     Installed versions:  1.8.2[1](09:03:55 21.07.2010)(ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

----------

## Josef.95

Das schaut doch soweit schon mal gut aus.

Den Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide kennst du ja sicherlich schon?

Nur ein Schuss ins blaue:

ich würde beim xorg-server bezüglich der Use-Flag "kdrive" schauen ob es damit evtl. zu tun haben könnte.

----------

## Christian99

nein, den kannte ich nicht. Wäre ein guter kadidat für ne postinstall message....

habs jetzt mal gemacht, was da stand, aber bin noch nicht richtig zum testen gekommen, da jetzt udev immer ziemlich am anfang hängen bleibt, und dann tritt ja das problem bei X nicht auf.

Ich fürchte einer von meinen usb controllern verabschiedet sich gerade....

aus demsg:

```

[   14.655382] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.

[   14.655474] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=18/64

[   14.706214] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[   14.706218] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   19.757092] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   24.958084] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   25.159034] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 2, error -110

[   25.210206] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[   25.210209] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   25.261018] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   30.261083] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=18/64

[   30.312199] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[   30.312202] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   35.363200] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   40.564071] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   40.765038] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 3, error -110

[   40.816192] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[   40.816194] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   40.867017] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   45.867067] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   51.068064] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   51.269045] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 4, error -110

[   51.320310] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[   51.320313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   51.371019] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[   56.371186] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   61.572181] usb 1-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[   61.773047] usb 1-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110

[   61.773055] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

```

dummerweise hängt an besagter stelle aber nichts (externes) und was internes vermisse ich auch nicht.

die gesamtdauer kommt auch ungefähr mit der zeit hin die udev am anfang hängen bleibt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> nein, den kannte ich nicht. Wäre ein guter kadidat für ne postinstall message....

  Jo, das meine ich auch!

ich bin mir aber auch relativ sicher das der Guide in den ersten Versionen, zb xorg-server-1.8.0 schon mit erwähnt wurde  :Confused: 

Zu dem  *Quote:*   

> Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ. 
> 
> ...

  Hmm.., ist ja ungewöhnlich...,

könntest du es bitte noch mal mit dem vormals verwendeten Kernel testen?!

Wenn es da problemlos funkt könnte man einen Hardware Defekt ja schon mal ausschließen.

----------

## musv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> geht das jetzt irgendwie, dass das wirklich ganz ohne hal funktioniert?

 

Als damals HAL gehyped wurde, hatte ich das Teil mit xorg mal zum Laufen gebracht. Ich fand es umständlich, schmiss es runter und arbeite seit dem ohne HAL. 

Was funktioniert bei mir nicht:

K3B (KDE4): Das verwendet zur Laufwerkserkennung die kioslaves-irgendwas. Und die benötigen HAL. D.h. ich hab in K3B weder CDRom noch Brenner. K3B auf KDE3-Basis (kde-sunset) funktioniert hingegen problemlos. 

Was anderes, was zwingend HAL voraussetzt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------

## Christian99

@josef:

starten mit alten kernel hat funktioniert, vergleich der configs führte zur (wieder)aktivierug von DMI und PCI_QUIRKS und jetzt gehts, vielen Dank!! ich dachte nur das was kaputt ist, weil bei googlen nach "device not accepting address 2, error -110" meinten die meisten sachen, dass es ein defekt wäre (kabel, endgerät oder controller, da bei mir nix an den hub angeschlossen ist->controller).

xorg-server-1.8.0 hatte ich nie, der erste aus 1.8 war 1.8.1-r1. Eventuell hab ich da grad von amd64 auf ~amd64 umgestellt, und deswegen ein paar versionen übersprungen. könnte zeitlich hinhauen....

bei vielen anderen paketen kommen aber auch noch (gefühlte) 30 Versionen später solche hinweise, wo man schon 20 mal geguckt hat, ob man das schon gemacht hat oder nicht.

@musv:

bei mir braucht auch noch gnomelibs(indirekt über gvfs) hal.

----------

